# R-trem (Steinberger question)



## Carrion (Jul 8, 2007)

How does this trem compare to others? I know it uses knife edges instead of ball bearings like most other Steinberger bridges but how does it compare to them it terms of say range, stiffness, and tuning stability?

Would it be better to get this:

MusicYo.com - The Worlds #1 Wholesaler of Brand Names

or save up for something like this:

MusicYo.com - The Worlds #1 Wholesaler of Brand Names

or:

MusicYo.com - The Worlds #1 Wholesaler of Brand Names

Is the S-trem and Trans-trem that much better in your opinon?


----------



## Durero (Jul 8, 2007)

I've never owned an R-Trem, but over the years I've know 2 or 3 players who have, and I've never seen one in working condition. I would never consider getting one myself.

The S-Trem has a very similar feature set to a Kahler - both smooth action ball-bearing cam designs. And both can be locked into a fixed bridge mode, however the S-Trem does this by a mechanical switch in the back, and the Kahler requires tightening a tiny set screw with an allan wrench, so the S-Trem is definitely less cumbersome for that feature.

However I've owned 3 Trans-Trems and now have a bass version on the way via eBay - as far as I'm concerned they are the ultimate trem design. The transposing feature is cool and very handy for teaching or playing covers or originals with a variety of tunings, but imo the most valuable feature by far is the way you can set the bar to lock the system into a fixed bridge mode _simply by letting go of the bar when you're finished using it!_
This is extremely convenient to say the least, and well worth the extra $ to me. Grab the bar again and you've got a fully floating, easy action trem which bends all the strings at exactly the same rate - very easy to perform accurate bends and melodies with the bar.

Ok I'll pipe down now - obviously I'm extremely fond of this trem design.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Tymon (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes, the S and Trans trems are much better then the R-trem. R-trem just doesn't feel right, much stiffer, like you're using a fake Steinberger or something, really cheap.

I went for an S-trem equipped Steiny and I'm very happy with it, for me the Trans trem wouldn't be of much use I guess. Though I would've liked to have one, but not for that price.

It seems though, Musicyo is having problems getting new Trans and S trems, their guitars equipped with it are out of stock for months now.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Jul 8, 2007)

I haven't tried either the Trans or the S trems, but my GT Pro has an R trem and I've always been impressed by it. Whilst it's undeniably stiffer than them, I find it performs as well as any of my Ibanez Lo-Pros or Edge Pros.

Admittedly, if I had the choice I'd go for the Trans trem though. It sounds WAY cool.


----------



## Carrion (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the feeback guys, hopefully your advise will help influence my purchase in the future, e-rep to all of you, thank you!

From what I have picked up, it is a better value just to spend a little more for the GM-4S w/ the S-trem instead of buying the R-trem equiped GR-4R. I personally don't have any use for the transtrem so that isn't really a concern but the S-trem does look good and I have heard good things about them prior to this thread.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Jul 8, 2007)

Sounds like a wise decision.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 8, 2007)

I've played guitars with the R-Trem and didn't like it. I also owned a GL4T with the TransTrem many years ago and loved it, though it is a fussy design. The S-Trem is basically the same design minus the transposition feature.


----------



## Tymon (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep good decision.


----------



## musicboyy (Jul 9, 2007)

I just ordered the GM-7TA yesterday and it should be here later this week. It has the TransTrem... I can't wait!!


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 9, 2007)

Tymon said:


> Yes, the S and Trans trems are much better then the R-trem. R-trem just doesn't feel right, much stiffer, like you're using a fake Steinberger or something, really cheap.
> 
> I went for an S-trem equipped Steiny and I'm very happy with it, for me the Trans trem wouldn't be of much use I guess. Though I would've liked to have one, but not for that price.
> 
> It seems though, Musicyo is having problems getting new Trans and S trems, their guitars equipped with it are out of stock for months now.



+1.


----------



## Carrion (Jul 9, 2007)

musicboyy said:


> I just ordered the GM-7TA yesterday and it should be here later this week. It has the TransTrem... I can't wait!!



Niiiice! What color did you get?


----------



## musicboyy (Jul 9, 2007)

Clear Amber.


----------



## Carrion (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a question about the colors on Musicyo:

Take the GM-7TA for example, in the picture it shows it clear blue but under color options you get: Black, Clear Amber, Honeyburst, White. Is this just the available colors for that model or is that just the colors they have currently?

I see that you can select "Available Colors" on the left too.

To Tymon: With your GM-4S (If thats the model you have) how did you get that blue when under color options they only have Black, Clear Red, Cherryburst, White?


----------



## musicboyy (Jul 9, 2007)

Huh...I never took notice of that...good question. Maybe the blue was available but is now discontinued for these models? 

I only had the option of Clear Amber or White. As much as I love white guitars, the Clear Amber was a sure winner given the guitar has a figured maple top.


----------



## Tymon (Jul 9, 2007)

Carrion said:


> I have a question about the colors on Musicyo:
> 
> To Tymon: With your GM-4S (If thats the model you have) how did you get that blue when under color options they only have Black, Clear Red, Cherryburst, White?



Yeah I have the GM-4S model in blue. I just called them and threatened to kill them all if they wouldn't give me a blue Steinberger... or maybe it was just an option on their site back then.

And cool stuff Musicboy! Love that finish too. I'm in the middle of buying a GM-7SA pre-gibson Steiny from a guy for about 700 euro, good deal I think.


----------



## Carrion (Jul 9, 2007)

Tymon said:


> Yeah I have the GM-4S model in blue. I just called them and threatened to kill them all if they wouldn't give me a blue Steinberger... or maybe it was just an option on their site back then.
> 
> And cool stuff Musicboy! Love that finish too. I'm in the middle of buying a GM-7SA pre-gibson Steiny from a guy for about 700 euro, good deal I think.



Would I have a better chance in getting a blue model if I phoned/email/contact them and tell them that's probably what I want?


----------



## Tymon (Jul 9, 2007)

No idea


----------



## Carrion (Jul 9, 2007)

Just got my Email back, turns out the discontinued the clear blue colour  why, I do not know.


----------



## Tymon (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool, then I have a unique guitar now, yippie!

I'd love to swirl a Steiny someday (like Paul's Steiny in your pic), I'm in the middle of doing this with an old Ibanez guitar to learn the technique.


----------



## Carrion (Jul 9, 2007)

Tymon said:


> Cool, then I have a unique guitar now, yippie!
> 
> I'd love to swirl a Steiny someday (like Paul's Steiny in your pic), I'm in the middle of doing this with an old Ibanez guitar to learn the technique.



Ya, that's what I will probably do aswell, I love the look of it.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmm, steinbergers look like really interesting guitars. Technical specs aside, how do the neck profiles feel? comparisons maybe?


----------



## XEN (Jul 10, 2007)

My GM1TA feels like an early Strat to me. The neck is not as thin as an Ibby at all, but it is so damn smooth to the touch that I prefer it by far. It's my only 6 string and has been for 12 years.


----------



## Durero (Jul 10, 2007)

urklvt said:


> damn smooth to the touch


 
Definitely not shredder-thin, but a really nice smooth curve to it - and the finish on the graphite is perfect - my thumb slides effortlessly to whatever position I'm moving to. One of the best neck feel's I've experienced for sure.


----------



## Tymon (Jul 10, 2007)

I always wonder what a thin neck has to do with shredding, I mean, I can't play faster on an Ibanez then a strat or something. Anyways, the neck of a Steinberger feels really nice. It's a little thicker then an Ibanez neck but that's only a good thing imo. The graphite feels quite strange and sterile when you first start using it but it has a very nice and silky touch, very nice. I really can't imagine how a neck would feel better then a Steiny neck.


----------

